# What would you pair with a pastel orange ghost?



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Male? Aside from other pastels and orange ghosts. I have a few ideas but suggestions welcome! : victory:


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

I know you said not more Pastels and OG's, but the SPOG is gorgeous imo.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

I do plan on havin more pastels and ogs, that's a dead cert! But I was just wondering what else I could consider!


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Fire het ghost for orange ghost fireflies:2thumb:


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Ooh, that sounds pretty cool! Bet they cost a bomb!


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Fire het ghost for orange ghost fireflies:2thumb:


that would be 1 bright mother of an orange ghost !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Hmmm...I'd have one of these 

Ghost (Hypo) Super Pastel Lesser Platinum Ball Python - Ball-Pythons.net Forums

Wonder what the price tag is!!!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

for me it would have to be a mojave het ghost that would be one good looking snake


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

nuggett5 said:


> for me it would have to be a mojave het ghost that would be one good looking snake


that would be a normal looking mojave then as HET ghost is not visual


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

shep1979 said:


> that would be a normal looking mojave then as HET ghost is not visual


he's refering to the OPs question... POG x ?


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

The ghost mojave is pretty cool though even if it would take a while to produce :2thumb:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Rum_Kitty said:


> The ghost mojave is pretty cool though even if it would take a while to produce :2thumb:


think ghost pastave would be far more interesting !?!


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Have those been produced yet? Couldnt find any pics.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

would a spider het ghost make Humblebees?


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Rum_Kitty said:


> Have those been produced yet? Couldnt find any pics.


yup, search for Hypo Pastaves.

Theres some pics on another forum but we're not allowed to link to other forums.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

markhill said:


> would a spider het ghost make Humblebees?


crossed with a POG, yep...
a honeybee would be in the mix as well


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Butter Hypo would be my choice.

Pastel Butter Hypos are tasty!


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Akua_Ko_Nalu said:


> Butter Hypo would be my choice.
> 
> Pastel Butter Hypos are tasty!


as is the butter/lesser SPOG...


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

I can feel my credit card melting as you speak.


----------

